# Hear Ye, Hear Ye.....ics Source Code Drop Pending......!



## chefb (Sep 4, 2011)

Rumor has it ICS IS COMING Thursday 17TH of NOV. Which and who will put together a rom first? When do you think we will see it?


----------



## marleyinoc (Oct 10, 2011)

Yeah, I hopped on the CM7 threads (Bionic and D3) to see where they were currently and it looks like we're going to need more hands on deck. That said, I've flashed an older version and other than data and phone it felt good to have CM7 on the Bionic. It'll feel fanfreakingtastic to have CM9


----------



## eXorcist (Sep 30, 2011)

marleyinoc said:


> Yeah, I hopped on the CM7 threads (Bionic and D3) to see where they were currently and it looks like we're going to need more hands on deck. That said, I've flashed an older version and other than data and phone it felt good to have CM7 on the Bionic. It'll feel fanfreakingtastic to have CM9


yeah I'm starting to get pretty excited! I'm glad I held off on the razor and I'm definitely holding off on the nexus they all perform about the same.. and bionic is getting I c s anyways. Wooot

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

Yea. But I think we might b loosing some devs to nexus but then again its been delays. Rumor at least. 
Well only if moto unlocks their phone like they said thy would we would be good to go and get more devs in the bionic. But what can you do

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## eXorcist (Sep 30, 2011)

dadsterflip said:


> Yea. But I think we might b loosing some devs to nexus but then again its been delays. Rumor at least.
> Well only if moto unlocks their phone like they said thy would we would be good to go and get more devs in the bionic. But what can you do
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


 Dude don't sweat it if you're gonna see that there's gonna be plenty of development on the bionic. Be happy you got the dual core when u did as quad core phones are out soon and noone will care about dual core l t e phones anymore you know what I'm saying? so be happy that you got 1 of the first dc-lte phones and were able to enjoy being on top of the dynasty of the dual core lte phones a lot longer than the razr rezound and nexus guys.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## shanebionic (Sep 18, 2011)

eXorcist said:


> Dude don't sweat it if you're gonna see that there's gonna be plenty of development on the biotic did she next is a dollar store dollar late 2 months after ruby really silly quad core phones out and won't care about dual core l t e phones anymore you know what I'm saying? so be happy that you got 1 of the first dc-lte phones and were able to enjoy being on top of the dynasty of the door core lte phones a lot longer than the razr rezound in nexus guys.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


Posting while driving much? I think I get what you're saying. I agree, don't worry about losing devs. This phone is running very smooth with the current roms we have out there.


----------



## dmbfan13 (Sep 22, 2011)

Apparently its released! 
http://www.droid-life.com/2011/11/14/ice-cream-sandwich-source-available-now-same-android-4-0-1-build-as-the-galaxy-nexus/


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

^ you beat me lol. Let the good times roll. Maybe.....

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## dmbfan13 (Sep 22, 2011)

I'm hoping something good comes our way!


----------



## neckbonest (Oct 29, 2011)

tyring not to get my hopes up to high.


----------



## eXorcist (Sep 30, 2011)

shanebionic said:


> Posting while driving much? I think I get what you're saying. I agree, don't worry about losing devs. This phone is running very smooth with the current roms we have out there.


Yeeeah.. caught me. Post fixed

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## chefb (Sep 4, 2011)

Good money!!!! let the nexus come out.....well good for them. it"s all abot Ics? Imo......im not into panty ....liner shaped phones.. but back to the question... which developer is working on the rom now???? And who is waiting until galaxy comes out?AND WHY?? screen?...radio?..... bootloader? I mean really!


----------



## D3fault121 (Jun 7, 2011)

I have a feeling the most ICS we will see is just the basic apps/theme until there is a moto build leak for ICS.


----------



## chefb (Sep 4, 2011)

where is the can do spirit...?


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

Dudes,

Someone will build it. It takes a beast of a machine though. 16 GB recommended? Wowsers.

We'll get it. I bet we get it before the Nexus is released









Think about it...


----------

